# IT Band Syndrome?



## 3forks (May 6, 2008)

For the last few months I've been dealing with IT band issues. I've had an MRI to confirm that I don't have a lateral miniscus tear and the MRI showed pretty significant IT band inflammation.

I've had dry needling sessions, two steroid injections, deep tissue massage, a bike fit/cleat adjustment (no huge changes needed or reccommended) and I've been working to strengthen my hips and glutes. So far, no progress. 

My training volume is cut way back and I cannot put any force into my pedal stroke without some pain. The doc says the therapy I've done should have allowed me to keep training (scaled back of course) but since my race season is basically shot- I'm wondering if I should just take a month off and see if significant rest will allow me to heal. The doc thinks that should be the 2nd to the last resort - the final step being IT band release surgery.

Has anyone had an IT band issue? Anyone had the surgery? How do I get over this?!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

foam roller
stretch it a lot, before and after exercise.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah..i had it..it eventually went away..dunno if rest and flaxseed oil helped but it took some of those and strengthening probably helped too


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

Did you try any braces? I wear a pro-tec it band strap that prevents friction...but for running not hiking. I'm thinking you likely exhausted this route. Good luck!


----------



## clo (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had similar issues. I'll do my best to explain it the way my chiro/applied kinesilogist did: ""IT band syndrome" is a very blanket term. people IT band hurts, so naturally they focus in on ways to alleviate the pain. foam rolling the IT band, getting deep tissue work done on it, etc..... "

so what we've been doing in my rehab which has really helped was to focus instead on the muscles around the IT band in the hip region which are responsible for in turn making the IT band hurt.(ie the tensor fascia latae) Your IT band is supposed to be tight, but its not supposed to hurt. So again....focus on your HIP region and not the IT band itself.

you definitely need to focus on opening up your hips. it's a never ending process and one you have to be very diligent about. I'm finally after 2-3 months of pain in my hip starting to feel better. I highly recommend watching Kelly Starrett (mobility WOD) and do these stretching exercises. you might not be able to do some of these if you don't have the equipment: Episode 135/365: Badass American Cyclist Mobility--Levi Style - YouTube

for your deep tissue work....what areas did they focus in on? I found a deep tissue therapist in my area who is a deep tissue teacher for the local massage therapy school and is a cyclist.

Also...have you considered going to a chiro? if you have a structural issue (hips) then that could also be effecting your IT band issue.


----------



## tedlove (Jun 23, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> foam roller
> stretch it a lot, before and after exercise.


This! And make sure it is not one of those sissy soft foam rollers... must be hard. If it isn't painful its not working.


----------



## 3forks (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. 

I should have added that I've been using a hard foam roller as well as "the stick" roller for more concentrated rolling. 

I've checked out the mobility work outs previously and will definitely be incorporating more of those. 

I haven't seen a chiro, but have been working with my doc and PT's. in addition to trying to get my hips and glutes stronger - I've been told that to due to previous injuries - I have little ability to get my glutes to fire. Hopefully I can regain that ability and make some progress with this injury.

On a side note, I'm surprised at how many cyclists in the pro ranks have has similar IT Band and knee issues this year. I just read that Chris Horner had IT Band release surgery.


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a large, and growing it seems, tibial tubercle, below my right knee cap.

Over time, the patellar ligament started 'clicking' while riding, walking, at the gym, etc.

I use an IT band, and a patella band, and it stops the 'clicking', and feels fine.

I showed my tubercle to my BiL, who is a doctor, and he said "Nice, but check this out", and he showed me how his was about twice the size of mine!!

He said just avoid cracking it off, and there are no serious problems otherwise...

mudhen


----------



## fabe (Apr 28, 2004)

I went through a period where I had IT band issues.

Introduction:
My IT band inflammation larted about a year.
It started when I bought a superfly (2008 model with the xt crank)
At that time, I was putting plenty of time on my road bike (200 miles/week) and decided to get back into MTBiking.
I owned a lot of different MTBike since the mid 90ies...

Cause of the problem:
My left leg is slightly shorter than my right one. I was able to get by for many years by adjusting slightly the fore/aft position of the cleat...but not anymore. Something was different on the superfly
I got some Lemond wedge to prevent my left knee to track laterally. It helped somehow on my roadbike but I knew there was something else going on: I realized the Q-factor on the XT crankset was huge (don't remember the distance, but way larger than any previous MTB or road).

My treatment:
-Foam roller
-Lowering my seat on my bikes
-*Reduce the Q-factor*r:change my 2007 XT crankset to a 2004 XTR


----------



## trx450r1989 (Jun 28, 2011)

I am a athletic trainer/ sports medicine. Some might not know what athletic trainers does. But I agree with the foam rollers and stretching it out. Also a great trick is ice message. Get a Dixie cup fill up with water and freeze it. Then peel a little bit back and ice massage the area. You should push firmly. Do it for 10-15 min


----------

